# Boardwalk Empire (No Spoilers)



## internetstalker (Feb 1, 2011)

YES!

I watched Episode 1 last night and think it could be the best thing since the wire.

It was quality


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 1, 2011)

How long until the box set? A year?


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 1, 2011)

It's not *that* good, imo.


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 1, 2011)

I enjoyed it but will wait and see before i decide what i think


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 1, 2011)

internetstalker said:


> YES!
> 
> I watched Episode 1 last night and think it could be the best thing since the wire.
> 
> It was quality


 
It's directed by Martin Scorsese, so the question of quality was decided long before it was made, IMHO.

Although the chap who virtually ran the place, a certain Enoch 'Nucky' Johnson was far from being a pleasant individual in real life:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enoch_L._Johnson


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 1, 2011)

That was the most expensive pilot episode ever in TV history


----------



## Riklet (Feb 1, 2011)

It really is quality, downloaded it a few months ago n watched all but the last episode.

No idea why I have not watched the last bloody one, especially as I was well gripped.  Maybe i'm letting it improve like a fine wine... 

Really worth watching now that it's out peeps (read: download it off t'internet for free! ) it's very engaging.


----------



## mack (Feb 2, 2011)

It's no Sopranos but it was an enjoyable series, looking forward to series 2.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 5, 2011)

I was expecting to be underwhelmed after reading some less than complimentary reviews but I thoroughly enjoyed the two episodes I've seen so far. Buscemi's terrific.


----------



## JimW (Feb 5, 2011)

I've seen it all through the magic of bittorrent. Well acted and filmed but ultimately all a bit pointless IMO. Worse ways to waste yer time tho.


----------



## Oula (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm finding it a bit slow.


----------



## silverfish (Feb 7, 2011)

I've watched the first series on my complicator.

Its entertaining enough and gritty in parts (Plenty of violence) but the lead character doesn't "sit right" Steve Buscemi is playing Steve Buscemi IYSWIM

Its enjoyable but not unmissable, the scottish actress from trainspotting, her voice/accent gets right on my tits and she plays a character its hard to like


----------



## starfish (Feb 9, 2011)

First episode was ok, setting the scene i suppose. Really like Steve Buscemi in most things so will stick with it for a bit i think. Re above, ms starfish thought the same about young Ms MacDonald.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

epic series, seen all of em.


----------



## belboid (Feb 10, 2011)

just saw number one last ngiht.  Really very good, tho have to agree about the irritatingness of Ms McDonalds accent


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 10, 2011)

I really enjoyed the first season.


----------



## Oula (Feb 11, 2011)

After saying I was finding it slow I really enjoyed the next episode that I watched, much more into it now.


----------



## zenie (Feb 11, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I really enjoyed the first season.


 
this, it was beautiful


----------



## silverfish (Feb 11, 2011)

Watching deadwood at the moment, MUCH more entertaining


----------



## Oula (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm alternating between Boardwalk and Deadwood and Deadwood was winning until recently. Definitely much more exciting but I think the slow burn of Boardwalk is hotting up.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 12, 2011)

11/12 episodes done and I'm liking it alot, some really good characters.

Downloading deadwood too.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 14, 2011)

JimW said:


> I've seen it all through the magic of bittorrent. Well acted and filmed but ultimately all a bit pointless IMO. Worse ways to waste yer time tho.


 
One of the reviewers in the Obs said pretty much the same thing - that while it looks lovely etc etc, it's treading ground that's been well trodden before, doesn't add anything to the genre etc. Which is true, but for my money it's got an engaging story, characters, some brilliant acting and the camerawork, set design, costumes etc are all spot on.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

Just started this last night, only the pilot so far. Was tired so watched about two thirds before fading. 

Enjoyable and production was very high. Seemed a bit slow but building up the plot and the characters so far.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 7, 2011)

I've got this lined up for after S1 of Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been watching it through Atlantic, i think it's up to episode 7 so far, i can see why people call it a slow burner, it works for me, i watch it real late on a Sunday night and it keeps me gripped, i like the slow character development that it can make work imo.  I also really fancy the Irish lass, the one who was is trainspotting all them years ago.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 23, 2011)

Bump to say Season 2 starts this Sunday in the US.


----------



## Ranu (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone watching Series 2?

I think it's still excellent.  The standout this series for me has been Agent Van Alden, a wonderfully troubled character excellently acted by Michael Shannon.  And Jimmy's character is developing wonderfully.


----------



## JimW (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been, despite having called it all a pointless all them months back  Agree with you about the agent being a good character well acted; quite like that Scouse lad who was in This is England as Al Capone too.


----------



## grit (Nov 19, 2011)

Its my current favourite show, I've really enjoyed every episode.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 19, 2011)

the 2nd season is pretty awesome


----------



## madamv (Nov 19, 2011)

Loving it too...  All the characters are so rich and rounded.  I love that I really feel like I am getting to know them as each episode progresses.   Meeting Gillian properly a few eps ago was breathtaking.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 21, 2011)

I loathe so many of the characters and would love to see them all dead.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 21, 2011)

This season does have a better pace, although there is still a fair amount of filler (extended sequences of various officials being entertained by naked ladies) and a little too much brooding amongst the characters.

Margaret is Carmela Soprano-lite, the same conflict of interests, religious guilt, manipulative ways, ruthless when required etc.

I like the Richard Harrow character, alhtough it feels as if they're already running out of things for him to do. Similar happened to Furio in Sopranos, he shoulda been a great character, but sort of fizzled out like a soggy firework.

Great casting, especially the New York and Chicago families.....

Still not sure about Chalky White, Van Alden just annoys me.

Enjoying so far.


----------



## grit (Nov 21, 2011)

Really enjoyed the trip to Ireland this week 

This show just gets better and better.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 21, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This season does have a better pace, although there is still a fair amount of filler (extended sequences of various officials being entertained by naked ladies) and a little too much brooding amongst the characters.
> 
> Margaret is Carmela Soprano-lite, the same conflict of interests, religious guilt, manipulative ways, ruthless when required etc.
> 
> ...



The actor who plays Arnold Rothstein totally owns.

I like Richard Harrow too and I really hope he does not get killed this season.

The character than annoys me the most is Eli.

I've never seen the Sopranos but reading your post makes want to buy the box set.

Overall I like the creators' nice touches. Like Micky Doyle's laughter. How do you even direct that?


----------



## zenie (Nov 21, 2011)

doesn't it?

I love the way Jimmy's character is developing, though would like to see more lesbo action from his wife. 

I can't wait for Nucky's total and utter downfall   Gillian and Jimmy's relationship makes me squirm a bit, anyone else?


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 21, 2011)

The book is excellent as well.


----------



## zenie (Nov 21, 2011)

i aint never read no Boardwalk Empire book </chalky>   Is there one then?


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2011)

Just watched the first three episodes. It's no Breaking Bad but looks pretty good.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn... Boardwalk Empire goes Sophoclean


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

^
Yep, that was an interesting peek into the Darmody family archives.


----------



## Ranu (Sep 14, 2012)

Bump to say that Series 3 starts in the US on Sunday.  I for one shall be eagerly downloading on Monday.  Best thing on TV after Breaking Bad.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad to see it's back. Need something to fill the Breaking Bad-shaped hole.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2012)

Great stuff. Think I'll wait till it's all been shown though, much prefer to watch stuff like this in a shorter space of time.


----------



## Ranu (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah I watched the 1st series over 3 days, much better than waiting a week at a time...


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2012)

I need to get back into this, Im halfway throught the second series, but then breaking bad and sons of anarchy have taken over my life again....

Ive still got hell on wheels to watch too......


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 17, 2012)

First episode was good, nice slow start introducing the various relationships and tensions that have developed since the last series. A few clues as to how everything is gonna develop but you're still left wondering what will happen next. It's starting to remind me a lot of the Sopranos at its best.

I like how they avoid the 'cliffhanger at the end of every episode' thing that too many drama shows cling to so ruthlessly these days. The bit that might have been a cliffhanger ending in the new episode was followed by some gentler scenes that helped to bookend the atmosphere and tone of the whole thing. I don't wanna be tricked into needing to know what happens next, I wanna watch something that's immersive and enjoyable all the way through.


----------



## Firky (Sep 17, 2012)

Downloading it to watch tonight with a smerk and a drink, like.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 18, 2012)

_Breadstick in a bowtie._


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice opener.....that Gyp chap's gonna bring some drama.....couple of suprises thrown in, good build of tension, it's gonna get bumpy....


----------



## Ranu (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like the Van Alden story's going to get very interesting too.


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 19, 2012)

God I love this show. Gangsters! The 20s! Flappers!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 19, 2012)

little_legs said:


> _Breadstick in a bowtie._


 
That was a great line....


----------



## zenie (Sep 19, 2012)

Ranu said:


> Looks like the Van Alden story's going to get very interesting too.



He's gonna go to the dark side isn't he?

I like how Margaret is starting out with the women's fight for equality but I actually don't find her likeable anymore! Jimmy's Mum gives me the creeps too.

The Rosetti guy should be interesting, he seems like a bit of a loose cannon ey?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 19, 2012)

zenie said:


> The Rosetti guy should be interesting, he seems like a bit of a loose cannon ey?


 
Bobby Carnavale plays hims, and he's the first character in this that looks like he stepped out of the Godfather. He carrys that dumb dangerous italian swagger really well. Worried that everyone thinks his stupid while trying to get the respect of his peers and snapping at the smallest hint of anything resembling insult in his tiny brain.

The Sopranos had Richie Aprile......


----------



## Firky (Sep 19, 2012)

What will become of the scruffy little jack Russel?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone got a link for the new episode?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 19, 2012)

firky said:


> What will become of the scruffy little jack Russel?


 
Crazy Sicilian dude gave it to Margaret for her kids.

But I can see it becoming some kind of trope, like the ring in the wire.


----------



## Firky (Sep 19, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Crazy Sicilian dude gave it to Margaret for her kids.
> 
> But I can see it becoming some kind of trope, like the ring in the wire.


 
Yeah, that is what I was thinking - I couldn't help but think we're going to see much more of that dog after that nice gentleman gave it to Margaret. 

I often pay more attention to tropes like that than I do of the major plot, can't help it. Ignore the story in favour of little tangents and subplots


----------



## Firky (Sep 19, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Anyone got a link for the new episode?


 
http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7644297/Boardwalk_Empire_S03E01_HDTV_x264-EVOLVE_[eztv]


----------



## little_legs (Sep 25, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bobby Carnavale plays hims, and he's the first character in this that looks like he stepped out of the Godfather. He carrys that dumb dangerous italian swagger really well. Worried that everyone thinks his stupid while trying to get the respect of his peers and snapping at the smallest hint of anything resembling insult in his tiny brain.


 
This is even more spot on after watching the 2nd episode. Pretty much every scene with Rosetti carries the kind of tension that you can cut with a knife. It really felt like at any moment he could start stabbing everyone. 

Also, _"Lemme ask you something, Mickey. How the fuck are you still alive?" _


----------



## little_legs (Oct 2, 2012)

_Doves._


----------



## mack (Oct 2, 2012)

"bone for tuna" indeed.


----------



## youngian (Oct 3, 2012)

This series covers the same post World War One period as Downton Abbey.

It would be interesting to compare and contrast for my 'Julian Fellowes is a total twat' exam.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 8, 2012)

Ep 4 - fucking brilliant.....really enjoyed that.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 9, 2012)

The scenes between Capone and his son. So sweet and tender. Stephen Graham was superb in this episode.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)

The scene in the italian restaurent was straight out the Godfather.....and all the better for it.... The New York Story is hotting up nicely....


----------



## little_legs (Oct 16, 2012)

_Rothstein: Hubris, the Greeks called it..._
_Rosetti: And look what happened to them..._

Another excellent episode.

The writers have a thing for the characters with unusual habits. Does anyone remember Van Alden's self flagellation in S1? This time, we get to see Gyp doing the unusual sex thing twice!

Also, Benny, the NY kid, I think he's either consuming the stuff he is selling or he is naturally hyper active.

And now, following Nanker's clever spotting of the restaurant scene from the Godfather in the previous episode, I present you with another shot:





Anyone wants to guess which movie I am thinking of?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 16, 2012)

BE is a bit meh, I'm afraid. Rosetti is pretty good though. Mrs Thompson is doing my head in every time she speaks.


----------



## juice_terry (Nov 11, 2012)

Just watched episode 8 . fantastic !!! This really is the best thing on television at the moment.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone know how many episodes there are going to be in this season?

Holding out till it's done, so there is not waiting for the next one.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad to see some people are enjoying this; I'm really struggling with this season and Mrs Thompson and the bloke from Coleraine are really getting on my nerves.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

little_legs said:


> _Rothstein: Hubris, the Greeks called it..._
> _Rosetti: And look what happened to them..._
> 
> Another excellent episode.
> ...


I enjoyed seeing his willy flapping about in that ep


----------



## juice_terry (Nov 14, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Anyone know how many episodes there are going to be in this season?
> 
> Holding out till it's done, so there is not waiting for the next one.


12 like the first 2 seasons.. just seen a fourth season has been commissioned and havejust watched episode 9 .. coming along nicely


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2012)

Ep 11 was a fucking corker.....


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ep 11 was a fucking corker.....


Definitely, and all set up for a cracking season finale (it is, next one, isn't it?)


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 27, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ep 11 was a fucking corker.....


 
Yes it was. My two least fave characters were not in it and it made it all the better to have some proper gun action.
So frustrating having a No Spoilers thread.


----------



## mack (Nov 27, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ep 11 was a fucking corker.....


 
Edge of my seat the entire episode..great ending and the start of the rise to power of you know who.


----------



## juice_terry (Nov 28, 2012)

Episode 11 was fantastic .. gutted it is coming to the end of the season might have to watch them all again from season 1 in the meantime


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 28, 2012)

"...and we talk about who dies....huh?"


----------



## juice_terry (Nov 28, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> "...and we talk about who dies....huh?"


Absolutely brilliant ending .. didn't see it coming my only gripe is that the episode flew by too quickly !! Steven Graham is great in the role as Capone


----------



## little_legs (Nov 28, 2012)

Anthony Laciura's performance in E11 was amazing. I was laughing and almost crying every time he spoke. _"They are only men that you pay. How can you trust them?"_

But Stephen Graham had the best line: _"We've been on the road for 18 hours... Need a bath, some chow then me and you sit down and we talk about who dies." _


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 28, 2012)

little_legs said:


> Anthony Laciura's performance in E11 was amazing. I was laughing and almost crying every time he spoke. _"They are only men that you pay. How can you trust them?"_
> 
> But Stephen Graham had the best line: _"We've been on the road for 18 hours... Need a bath, some chow then me and you sit down and we talk about who dies." _


 
I thought Mr White had a great episode. loved that little "day olds" speech but yeah Capone had the best line.  
That episode was worth sitting through all the Mrs Thompson crap all series.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 28, 2012)

^
She irritated me a bit but nowhere near as Lucy Danziger. I hope to see a toughened up Mrs T next season because the show is generally about men. It does not feature a single woman, except for maybe Esther Randolph, that makes you think 'damn, she's got some balls'. Even Esther is demoted and is reduced to repeating 'I like flipping through the criminal code naked' line twice.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2012)

little_legs said:


> ^
> She irritated me a bit but nowhere near as Lucy Danziger. I hope to see a toughened up Mrs T next season because the show is generally about men. It does not feature a single woman, except for maybe Esther Randolph, that makes you think 'damn, she's got some balls'. Even Esther is demoted and is reduced to repeating 'I like flipping through the criminal code naked' line twice.


 
Gillian Darmody has four balls.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 29, 2012)

She does?


----------



## Apathy (Nov 29, 2012)

*don't laugh* eddie the butler, whilst slipping in and out of consciousness said he had a wife and kids.  Made me wonder if he is undercover.  Tbh i doubt it, but it did make me think of donnie brasco lol and also im not sure if the police/rivals used those kind of tactics back in the 20s?


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2012)

Apathy said:


> *don't laugh* eddie the butler, whilst slipping in and out of consciousness said he had a wife and kids. Made me wonder if he is undercover. Tbh i doubt it, but it did make me think of donnie brasco lol and also im not sure if the police/rivals used those kind of tactics back in the 20s?


I thought point of that was to illustrate how little attention Nookie has paid to him when things were going well, be surprised if it's more.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 29, 2012)

I wonder if they'll do 'A Sopranos' season finale......when you got 12 episodes boiling up to a showdown that never came.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2012)

"Then why dont you pull my trigger and see what shoots out....."

Zowie cavey.....


----------



## zenie (Dec 3, 2012)

Darmody's thing with the soldier and the bath was epic! I felt genuine pain at poor Mrs Thompson this week  - I'm watching on Sky Atlantic this time rather than downloading. 

No news on what actually happened to Billie??


----------



## madamv (Dec 3, 2012)

Episode 10? Felt proper sick at this episode....

Loving seeing Richard Harrow

Also enjoying Stephen Root as Gaston Means and expecting him to turn into his queer vampire self from True Blood  He's a fab actor.


----------



## madamv (Dec 3, 2012)

@zenie  Who is Billie?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2012)

I gotta sat the last 3eps of this series were as good as any sopranoes finale. Brilliant writing, acting and action.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2012)

madamv said:


> deleted
> 
> 
> [/6thquote]
> ...


----------



## zenie (Dec 3, 2012)

madamv said:


> @zenie Who is Billie?


 
the dancer/cabaret girl?

Can we put spoilers in code?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2012)

zenie said:


> the dancer/cabaret girl?
> 
> Can we put spoilers in code?


 
I think they figuered on you figuering this for yourself.


----------



## madamv (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh sorry.  I thought once the ep had aired it wouldn't be a spoiler. 

Sorry


----------



## madamv (Dec 3, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No spoilers duh brain


Wanna take it out, Ive edited...   Dunno how to do spoiler....


----------



## madamv (Dec 3, 2012)

zenie said:


> the dancer/cabaret girl?
> 
> Can we put spoilers in code?


Ah yes, we do know.  But we cant talk about it.


----------



## juice_terry (Dec 3, 2012)

Just watched episode 12 f'ing superb   Harrow is excellent !!


----------



## poului (Dec 3, 2012)

anyone got a torrent link to the finale?


----------



## little_legs (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## poului (Dec 4, 2012)

Have to say, Rosetti's Nucky/Barney impersonation was legendary.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 4, 2012)

poului said:


> Have to say, Rosetti's Nucky/Barney impersonation was legendary.


One if the best mad fucker portrayals ever. Genuine menace every second he is on screen.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2012)

jannerboyuk said:


> One if the best mad fucker portrayals ever. Genuine menace every second he is on screen.


 
He was brilliantly written as well. Best TV villain in ages. The scene with Gillian and the belt was...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2012)

They have very good skin for the era...


----------



## little_legs (Dec 19, 2012)

Just wanted to share this BE season 3 connections guide, it was originally published by HBO Canada:


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 13, 2017)

Just watched episode 1. Liking this. Almost done downloading the complete seasons.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 13, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Just watched episode 1. Liking this. Almost done downloading the complete seasons.



It's good, you'll quickly binge it!


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 22, 2017)

cybershot said:


> It's good, you'll quickly binge it!



been binging and now on season 4 ep 2. Killing people was so easy back in the day. No need to worry about DNA evidence


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Well finished it all. Thoughts:

Nucky getting killed in the end by Jimmy's son. Didn't see that coming-though I did wonder about this kid and why he suddenly started to feature...
Luciano making it to the end was obvious to anyone who knows anything about the organised crime history
Joe the boss, liked this character alot. Shame about his death
Mickey Doyle-liked him too-just pity he couldn't keep his mouth shut.
Gillian got what she deserved for killing the Jimmy dormady look-a-like.

The flashbacks were the least interesting part of the show. Overall, very good show.


----------

